# Service riser through a roof



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Our POCO spec's that.


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, I have a guide from the POCO , I'll look in that tomorrow. I forgot I had it.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Hotlegs said:


> Does the NEC say you have to use a 2" rigid conduit when running the service through a residential roof. What's the minimum size you can use ? Code ref would be great.


2 1/2 imc or rmc where I am


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Google your POCO and redbook.. example.. http://www.lipower.org/commercial/trade/redbook.html


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

2". I know that's what I have always used and seen , I just never questioned where the requirement came from. So the NEC has no say on this at all, just the POCO?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

90.2 (b) (5)


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

An area way up north of here that gets a lot of snow and ice in the winter requires 3" rigid


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Minimum 1-1/4 IMC or Rigid here (PG&E).


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know WPS ( Wisconsin Pubic Service ) required 2 inch ridge mast if pedescoped ( thru ) the roof that on resdenetial side but commercal it will be 3 inch minium size.

But over here in France we can use the Americian trade side or European trade size but again minuim is 2 inch or larger ( 50 mm or larger ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

POCOs will also specify how to attach said rigid to structure, how high above the roof the point of attachment can be before guying/bracing is required, and clearances.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....my area has 2 POCOs....NYSEG or National grid......both have pfd bluebooks on line with all specs...thier grounding requirments are different than NEC's as well....yours in most likely on line I would down load it and give it a read...will save you a headache or two down the road..:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> POCOs will also specify how to attach said rigid to structure, how high above the roof the point of attachment can be before guying/bracing is required, and clearances.


I agree 100% and it would be very surprising if any of these requirements would be less than the few NEC requirements.

As RGH mentions jump on line and find the requirements of the particular Power Company online.

They will have it all spelled out with drawings and such.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's one of the POCOs in my area.
Here's another.


----------

